# Welcher Protektorrucksack für Touren und Bikepark?



## Undertaker (24. Mai 2016)

Hallo zusammen,

möchte nun öfter einen Bikepark besuchen und bin daher auf der Suche nach einem Protektor für den Rücken.

Ein Rucksack von EVOC z.B. den FR lite oder den Enduro blackline finde ich optisch schonmal ganz gut.
Bräuchte den Rucksack nur für ein paar kleine Sachen, wie: Trinkblase, Ersatzschlauch, etwas Werkzeug.
Ist so ein Rucksack für den Bikepark geeignet? Oder wäre es doch besser einen richtigen Protektor zu kaufen?

Was könnt ihr empfehlen? Bin recht groß: 194cm.

Danke und Gruß
Daniel


----------



## cxfahrer (24. Mai 2016)

Also rein für Park mit Springen usw fände ich einen Rucksack eher nervig. Und da ist mir auch ein ordentlicher Protektor wichtiger (für den Rücken auch nicht einfach, wenn man lang ist - ich hab den EVOC...). Aber Park kann ja auch Flowtrail bedeuten...?

An den EVOC Rucksack hatte ich auch mal gedacht, den gibts ja in lang und die wo ich kenne sind mit dem recht zufrieden - auf Tour. Hat halt Vorteile, wenn man zB einen zertifizierten Protektor bei einem Endurorennen braucht, der ist ja beim EVOC Rucksack dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Undertaker (24. Mai 2016)

Danke erstmal für diene Antwort!

Welchen EVOC meinst du, den  FR lite oder den Enduro blackline??

Fange gerade erst an mit Bikepark! Flowtrails fahre ich gerne, aber habe auch schon die ersten Sprünge gemacht und würde wohl auch etwas mehr springen, wenn es meine Fahrtechnik zulässt.
Bin bisher einmal ein paar Tage im Park gewesen und hatte nur einen Camelback Rucksack ohne Protektor auf, dieser hat mich überhaupt nicht gestört, da er wirklich gut sitzt.


----------



## cxfahrer (24. Mai 2016)

Undertaker schrieb:


> Danke erstmal für diene Antwort!
> 
> Welchen EVOC meinst du, den  FR lite oder den Enduro blackline??
> ...


 
k.A.

Mich hat ein Rucksack immer total gestört, wenn man zB im Flat gelandet ist ist er verrutscht usw - aber das ist ja individuell von der Statur abhängig.
Bei so normalen Touren wie auf dem Bild reicht mir mein Vaude FR Rucksack - hat halt keinen Protektor (der den Namen verdient), aber er sitzt gut.


----------



## Orby (25. Mai 2016)

Servus. 

Ich fahre den Evoc FR Trail blackline 20 l seit Ende 2014 in der M/L Version bei 1,86m. 
Ist seit dem mein treuer Begleiter im Bikeurlaub, auf Tagestrips und im Park, also mit FullFace Helm wie auch mit normalen Helm. 

Da die meisten Abfahrten länger sind, habe ich gerne die Sachen dabei. Ich trage den Rucksack nicht nur damit er mich schützt beim Einschlag, sondern auch damit er mich vor den Sachen im Rucksack schützt. Ich persönlich will kein Minitool oder Minipumpe von hinten ungeschützt in den Rücken bekommen. 
Zwischenzeitlich teste ich gerade ein Jacket, wobei dann einfach der Protektor aus dem Rucksack kommt bei langen Abfahrten. 

Das Mindergewicht von fast 500 gr gegenüber dem Deuter Attack erkaufst Du dir aber mit einem Einwegprotektor. 

Ein Rückenprotektor-Rucksack ist keine 100% Sicherheit bei einem Crash, aber ein Jacket genauso wenig. Ich will es auch nicht probieren, reicht wenn es Deko ist


----------



## Swooprider24 (26. Mai 2016)

Ich habe seit 3 Jahren einen Cube FR20 Rucksack. Der ist echt super. Kann man empfehlen. Hat als Protektor ein Armourgelpad.


----------



## flametop (26. Mai 2016)

Ich würde mir für den Bikepark einen "richtigen" Protektor zulegen. 
Warum man auf Tour einen Protektorenrucksach brauchen sollte, weiss ich nicht...Der verrutscht eh. Ein leichterer Rucksack mit ein paar Kleidungsstücken schützt den Rücken auch ganz gut...


----------



## Orby (26. Mai 2016)

flametop schrieb:


> Ich würde mir für den Bikepark einen "richtigen" Protektor zulegen.
> Warum man auf Tour einen Protektorenrucksach brauchen sollte, weiss ich nicht...Der verrutscht eh. Ein leichterer Rucksack mit ein paar Kleidungsstücken schützt den Rücken auch ganz gut...



Und wieso man eine Helm braucht, ein feuchtes Kopftuch reicht doch auch.

Ironie aus.


----------



## flametop (26. Mai 2016)

Du kannst gerne deinen Protektoren-Rucksack auf Tour und im Park tragen. 
Wenn der Themensteller vorhat öfter in Bikeparks zu gehen, und dort nicht nur Flow-Trails fahren möchte, würde ich ihm definitiv eine Safety Jacket empfehlen...
Im Bikepark mit Protektoren-Rucksack ist ungefähr wie dein schöner Vergleich mit dem feuchten Kopftuch


----------



## Orby (26. Mai 2016)

flametop schrieb:


> Wenn der Themensteller vorhat öfter in Bikeparks zu gehen, und dort nicht nur Flow-Trails fahren möchte, würde ich ihm definitiv eine Safety Jacket empfehlen...


Zitat: Fange gerade erst an mit Bikepark! Flowtrails fahre ich gerne, aber habe auch schon die ersten Sprünge gemacht und würde wohl auch etwas mehr springen, wenn es meine Fahrtechnik zulässt.
Also kein Road Gap.



flametop schrieb:


> Warum man auf Tour einen Protektorenrucksach brauchen sollte, weiss ich nicht...Der verrutscht eh. ...


Auch der Helm ist sinnlos wenn er nicht richtig an den Kopf angepasst wird. Wenn die Faust zwischen Kinn und Kinnbügel kriegst, bringt vermutlich der beste Helm nichts. Deswegen kann man einen Helm und einen Protektorenrucksack anpassen.
Das gleiche gilt aber für ein Jacket auch.



flametop schrieb:


> Ein leichterer Rucksack mit ein paar Kleidungsstücken schützt den Rücken auch ganz gut...


Test Protektorenrucksäcke 2015 nach Motorrad-Norm EN 1621-2.
Fazit: .... Bereits im "schlechtesten" Rückenschoner verpuffen 92 Prozent der Aufprallenergie.

Ein paar Klamotten im Rucksack sind sicherlich ein ganz schlechtes Schutzmittel für das Rückenmark.
Genau diese Kombination habe ich selbst gesehen. Auf 2.500 m Höhe, daneben den Heli der meinen Kumpel rausgeflogen hat. Die Liste der Frakturen war sehr lang, 9 Rippen, offener Schlüsselbeinbruch, Lunge und Leber punktiert. Hätte ein Protektorrucksack was geändert?
Wer weiß? Einiges bestimmt nicht, da dies fast unmöglich ist, Lenker in den Bauch wird schwer zu verhindern sein. Vielleicht hätte es aber den angebrochenen Lendenwirbel verhindert.

Eine 100% Sicherheit gibt es nicht. Aber ob gar nicht oder volles Programm Schutz die Lösung ist, oder was dazwischen, darf jeder für sich entscheiden.


----------



## flametop (26. Mai 2016)

Schlimme Geschichte mit deinem Kollegen. Hoffe es geht ihm den Umständen entsprechend gut!
Ich bleibe der Meinung, dass ein Rucksack da nur wenig hilft. Gerade die Lendenwirbel sind kaum geschützt. Und wie im Falle deines Kollegen auch, ist vor allem die abdominale Seite betroffen. Gerade hier hilft ein ordentliches Safety jacket mit Brustpanzer. 

Es muss jeder selbst wissen wie er in welchem Terrain fährt und welche Kompromisse (und auch schutzausrüstung) er bereit ist einzugehen....

In alpinen bikeparks holen Helikopter den ganzen Tag Leute ab. Da sind bestimmt nicht nur Profis dabei, sondern eben auch Anfänger. Und auf hochalpinen Touren bzw Strecken ist es gefährlich, dementsprechend sollte man sich dort verhalten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Orby (26. Mai 2016)

Meinem Kumpel geht es soweit gut, nur noch die Platte raus dieses Jahr. Ihm ist leider der Druckpunkt von de HR Bremse komplett verschwunden, mitten im Geröllfeld. 

Sicherheit ist irgendwo immer ein Kompromiss. Bei dem Thema was ich Fahre und wie stimme ich Dir voll zu.
Helm außer Frage, wobei hier schon FullFace oder normal? 
Langfinger Handschuhe sind für mich persönlich immer Pflicht, auch bei 30 Grad. 
Wenn ich sowieso eine Rucksack habe, dann in meine Augen mit Schutz gleich. 
Moderne Knieschoner mit verhärtendem Innenleben kann man locker auch auf Touren tragen. 
Ellbogenschoner? 

Ich habe die Knieschoner heute nicht getragen, seit Monaten mal nicht, war eine Tour mit HT Jungs deswegen, dachte wozu. Im Trail alles bestens, auf dem Schotterradweg eigener dummer Fehler und Abschürfungen sind da wo sonst der Schoner ist. Die Hand schmerzt, aber durch die Handschuhe keine Abschürfungen. 
Da hätten wir das Thema wann trage ich was. 

In einen sauber geshapten Park auf Brechsand sind meine Bedenken sogar eher etwas geringer als draußen im Gelände.


----------



## vitaminc (28. Mai 2016)

Ich bin die Tage auch auf nem S0/S1 Trail mit dem Vorderrad weggerutscht, ist halt schmierig/matschig, unter dem Matsch war unsichtbar Holz, das Vorderrad ist einfach seitlich weggeschmiert und zack lag ich 

Ich will damit sagen, dass man auf Touren genauso böse auf der Fresse liegen kann wie in nem Bikepark, und auch der Schwierigkeitsgrad eines Trails ist da wenig aussagekräftig. Der erste richtige Schritt ist sich Gedanken darüber zu machen, in wie weit ich mich schützen möchte und ob ich bereit bin Geschwindigkeit und Risiko rauszunehmen. 

Im Bikepark würde ich keinen Kompromiss eingehen, d.h. komplette Schutzausrüstung von A-Z, quasi Ritterkleidung.

Auf Touren ist man kompromissbereiter wegen Platz, Gewicht und Schwitzen. Ich persönlich fahre immer mit Knieschoner, hin & wieder Schienbeinschoner, selten Ellenbogen, immer mit Rucksack jedoch ohne Rückenprotektor, aber mit gefüllter Trinkblase und ganzganz selten hab ich in der kälteren Saison auch mal ne Protektorenweste dabei. Bin bisher noch nicht oft gestürzt, rein statistisch war bis dato Kopf, Rippen und Schulter am meisten bei mir betroffen, abgesehen vom Kopf sind Rippen und Schulter nur schwer gegen Brüche zu schützen. Abschürfungen und leichte Wunden verheilen zum Glück recht schnell.

Wenn man einen normalen Rucksack hat, so kann man den ebenfalls mit Protektoren versehen, wenn man denn so will. Ich denke jedoch das Protektoren die direkt am Körper sitzen grundsätzlich besser geeignet sind. Daher lieber ne Protektorenweste mit auf den Berg schleppen..


----------



## Skreamizm (28. Mai 2016)

Ich besitze einen EVOC FR Enduro in Blau (sehr wichtig!), diesen trage ich wenn ich auf Trails usw. unterwegs bin, da ich alles dabei habe und noch dazu einen Protektor. Bei dem was man auf den "Trails Zuhause" an steilen Passagen und schwierigeren Stücken fahren kann ist ein Protektor wohl zu empfehlen, im Bikepark trage ich die EVOC Protektorenweste "Air+", ist leicht und sitzt gut. 
Jedoch würde ich auch den Rucksack im Bikepark tragen, da er bei mir extrem gut und fest sitzt und man immer etwas zu trinken dabei hat. 
Es ist also Geschmackssache.


----------



## Simon Katsch (29. Mai 2016)

Sehr gut dass jemand diese Diskussion anstößt! Habe nämlich auch vor einen Protektorenrucksack zu kaufen weil ich immer einen Rucksack trage, wegen Trinken und sonstigem Proviant . eine Weste oder Jacke ist mir glaube ich zu warm.
Aber wie @Skreamizm geschrieben hat. ist wohl Geschmacksache!


----------



## Perlenkette (30. Mai 2016)

Für Touren/ Trails usw. nutze ich auch den EVOC FR Enduro in blau, , Gr. M/L. Im Bikepark war ich erst einmal; dort trage ich aber lieber einen Protektor drunter. Schützt lt. Hersteller besser, schränkt weniger in der Bewegung ein und ist wahrscheinlich am Sessellift bequemer.


----------



## S-H-A (30. Mai 2016)

Ich werfe mal den Camelbag K.U.D.U in die Runde. Ich hab den in 18 l und bin äußerst zufrieden. Nach kurzer Zeit spürt man keinen Unterschied mehr zu einem normalen Rucksack.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jaerrit (30. Mai 2016)

Ich selber habe auch eine Kudu, allerdings den kleinen. Sitzt bei mir deutlich besser als der Deuter Attack den ich zuvor bestellt hatte. Wenn ich einen Rucksack trage kann ich auch einen mit Protektor tragen, meine Meinung. Letzte Saison komplett ohne Protektoren einmal fies den Ellenbogen aufgeschürft, alles halb so wild. Letzte Woche Sonntag Pedal ins Schienbein, 13 Stiche... S2-Trail, war halt dämlich, hätte auch auf einem "leichteren" Trail passieren können. 
Ich sag mal jeder wie er will, wenn jemand ohne Helm fährt gefährdet er mich höchstens durch blutige Wunden wenn ich Erste Hilfe leisten muss


----------



## EintrachtLoewe (1. Juni 2016)

Hat zufällig jemand von euch den KUDU 12 mit dem FR Lite von Evoc vergleichen können? Ich schaue auch aktuell nach einem kleinen 10-12L Rucksack für die kleine Tagestour mit wendig Gepäck.
Zur Auswahl habe ich mir den Evoc FR Lite, Camelbak KUDU 12 und Amplifi Orion 12 gesetzt. Über Erfahrungen eurerseits wäre ich sehr dankbar.

Zur Info:
Bei ausgedehnteren Touren habe ich den Evoc FR Trail im Einsatz und kann sagen, dass das ein Top Rucksack ist, wenn man etwas mehr Platz + Sicherheit benötigt. 
Mein Problem ist jedoch, dass er bei der kleinen Runde einfach nicht voll ist und dann schlabbert der Inhalt.


----------



## Jaerrit (1. Juni 2016)

Ich kann zwar nicht vergleichen, kann Dir aber sagen das in meinem Kudu 12 mit voller 3-Liter Trinkblase nicht mehr wirklich viel reinpasst. Hab nen Schlauch drin, Verbandszeug, Pumpe und Ersatzhandschuhe... Ne Regenjacke passt sicher noch, aber ne zweite Garnitur eher nicht...


----------



## EintrachtLoewe (1. Juni 2016)

Mehr müsste für mich auch nicht rein passen, da ich ansonsten auch den FR Trail voll bekomme.


----------



## Jaerrit (1. Juni 2016)

Ich kann ihn (Kudu12) jedenfalls empfehlen, schöne Details wie zB die Werkzeugrolle. Passform ist zumindest für mich (klein & dick / 175, 90kg) perfekt, auch der Hüftgurt sitzt gut, was bei Deuter bei mir nie wirklich passt


----------



## Trail Surfer (1. Juni 2016)

Jaerrit schrieb:


> für mich (klein & dick / 175, 90kg) perfekt, auch der Hüftgurt sitzt gut


Das nennt sich dann Integralhüftgurt.


----------



## everywhere.local (1. Juni 2016)

Habe nur die ersten paar Antworten gelesen. Ich möchte nur kurz anmerken, dass ich im Park einen ENORMEN Unterschied feststelle, ob ich mit oder ohne Rucksack fahre. Dabei rede ich von einem kleinen Camelbak.
Ich würde behaupten, dass ich fahrtechnisch recht gut bedient bin. 

Also wenn es geht, fahre ich ohne. Muss man halt abwägen.


----------



## Jaerrit (1. Juni 2016)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Das nennt sich dann Integralhüftgurt.



Du Sack  Blöd halt das der bei Schienbein nicht hilft, aber da hab ich nun Abhilfe geschaffen die die nächsten Tage hier eintrudelt 

Das Argument von Bastifunbiker ist natürlich ein wichtiger Hinweis, ist halt die Frage die jeder für sich beantworten bzw "er-fahren" muss.

Edit sagt mach nochmaligem Lesen: du schreibst der Camelbak hat nicht gestört, da er perfekt sitzt. Nimm den


----------



## everywhere.local (2. Juni 2016)

Mein cb ist auch klein und sitzt super. 
Just saying. 
Gewicht ist da, Trägheit ist da, wackelt. 
"Stört nicht" wird es nie geben. 
"Ich kann mich damit abfinden, da es kaum stört" ist etwas anderes.


----------



## Bartoss (2. Juni 2016)

Benutze den Evoc fr enduro ( blackline ).
Bin super zufrieden, kein wackeln oder verrutschen, weder bei Sprüngen, bei rupigen Abfahrten und auch beim Sturz bleibt er genau fest am Rücken!
Weiß schon garnicht mehr wie es ohne den Rucksack wäre auf m Trail, da ich den immer dabei habe...
Kann den uneingeschränkt empfehlen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

